# just brought home the 19



## grassman2852 (Jan 19, 2008)

Just went to a gun show and brought home a 19. Got if for 504.99 plus tax with night sights. Is that a good deal. Now that I got it home I am kind of thinking I should have got the 26 for same price and features but oh well.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice buy. I hope to own a G19 some day. The price looks good compared to what I'm looking at around here.

-Jeff-


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Congrats! Unless you can get it wholesale somewhere that's not a bad deal, especially with night sights. You will enjoy the 19 (better than the 26 probably). Over the years I've had a couple of 19's and really like their size and the way they shoot. Reliable and accurate. If you bought the 26 the first thing you'd do is start buying some mag extensions to make it like the 19! :anim_lol: Now you just need to go shoot about 300 and more rounds. Enjoy it. :smt023


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i have a 26 and have never had the intention of buying the 19
the magazines of the 17 and 19 fit in the 26 so i am very happy


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I had a G27 and really liked it. The G26 is supposed to be as accurate as the G19. My hands just won't fit the G26 as well as the G19. Both are great CCW guns!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nothing like a new gun. Enjoy.:smt023


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent! Just got my G19 this week also! No night sights on mine and paid the same. Oh-well. It's going to be a carry piece so I'll probably stick with the factory plastic sights for now. Congrats on the new G19!


----------



## grassman2852 (Jan 19, 2008)

Just got back from the range today. Man I love this gun. My wife has the mp 40c and they say that gun is more accurate but I was dead on with this 19 wouldn't trade it for anything.:mrgreen:


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

I love my 19, its amazing. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## CMSpecs (Feb 25, 2008)

Thats a good price man. I've paid over $500 for all of my glocks. Even my G17 without night sites and 2 10rd mags was like $510 or so.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

That is a good price. I just got my 19 less that a week ago and paid $499 without night sights. The cheapest I have seen them with night sights around me is $569. I made my choice for the 19 after handling and shooting my dad's 26, it just feels better to me. I carry a Kahr CW9 for SD so I wanted something a little bigger with the Glock.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

You did great, now time to save up for that G26.:smt033


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2007)

I think that you made a good choice with the G19! I have AT LEAST one of them. The subcompacts are not really all that much different.

Train hard, train often, and train REALISTICALLY!!!
_______________
Brian K. LaMaster
President-Innovative Tactical Concepts, LLC
Instructor-Counter Force
Modern Warrior Talk
"High Impact Training" 
"Serious tactics for serious situations!"
*Check our Advanced Pistol Fighting Course out in the April 2008 issue of SWAT Magazine! The article is titled Unarmed and Armed Combatives*


----------

